# Stranded wire strippers for solid wire?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Acadian9 said:


> I am looking at getting the Klein 11049 wire strippers for stripping 8 AWG wires, but how well do the other sizes work on solid wires? I've figured out that 16 stranded = 14 solid, 14 stranded = 12 solid and 12 stranded = 10 solid, but how well do they actually work?


I like these the best..:thumbsup: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-1003-Wire-Stripper-Cutter-w-o-Spring-p/kle-1003.htm


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

your biggest problem is that you are using klein. Use some good wire strippers and they can strip solid and stranded.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

In my opinion these are the only way to go...

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T... STRIPPERS-WIRESTRIP-AUTOSTRPSS/Product/11063


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I have those red kliens they work perfectly fine, the only klein tool in my bag. The issue with stripping stranded and solid is that stranded is a little larger so the solid/stranded strippers might tear out a few strands with the jacket.

If you are doing a lot of stranded wire or have a big job with it I would buy the Kleins, its not like they are that expensive.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

My Greenlee 1950 wire strippers have different labels for solid and stranded wire.
(Solid 10 to 18AWG)
(Stranded 12 to 20AWG)


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Like Harry, I too prefer the one-size-fits-all style of strippers. If you're good, you don't lose any strands with the jacket.

For stuff bigger than #8 I use cable cutters the same way.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> your biggest problem is that you are using klein. Use some good wire strippers and they can strip solid and stranded.


I do not think Klein actually makes they're own strippers/ crimpers. Grenlee, and many others look identical to Kleins. I prefer Ideal strippers, they are the best.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I do not think Klein actually makes they're own strippers/ crimpers. Grenlee, and many others look identical to Kleins. I prefer Ideal strippers, they are the best.


Exactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Never used those type of strippers before. Weidmuller have never failed me, normal wire, flex & solid core (not that we ever use much of that crap now days)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ideal 45-615 16-8 solid, 18-10 stranded, my go to strippers about 90% of the time for a long time. 

I tried channelock's curved strippers for a while but they didn't last as long as I had hoped and didn't handle the larger gauges.


----------

